
Show HN: Gitdude - code tips as a comments on your GitHub commits - l5870uoo9y
https://gitdude.com
======
l5870uoo9y
Creator here. It is basically running ESLint with your custom configuration
and posting the result as a Github comment whenever you commit code to the
repository. The source code is also available on Github[1].

Questions and critiques welcome. It is fairly beta.

[1][https://github.com/lassegit/gitdude.com](https://github.com/lassegit/gitdude.com)

